# The New Third World



## nickel (Oct 25, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Αποφάσισα τελικά να το βάλω αυτό στα πολιτικά, όχι ακόμα στους νεολογισμούς. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν θα επαληθευτεί. Τα του βιβλίου τα πληροφορήθηκα στη στήλη του Κασιμάτη στην Καθημερινή. Γράφει: 
Συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα στους αγγλόφωνους αναγνώστες το νέο βιβλίο του Μάικλ Λιoύις (συγγραφέα του άρθρου στο Vanity Fair για το Βατοπέδιο, που είχε κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση στο ελληνικό κοινό), με τον τίτλο «Boomerang: The Meltdown Tour», όπου ο διακεκριμένος δημοσιογράφος πραγματεύεται τα αίτια και τις μορφές της κρίσης σε τρεις χώρες της ευρωπαϊκής περιφέρειας: Ισλανδία, Ιρλανδία και Ελλάδα. Παρεμπιπτόντως, να σημειωθεί ότι για την ευρωπαϊκή έκδοση του βιβλίου ευλόγως προτιμήθηκε ο υπότιτλος «Περιήγηση της τήξης», ενώ στην αμερικανική έκδοση ο υπότιτλος είναι «Travels in the New Third World», δηλαδή «Ταξίδια στον νέο Τρίτο Κόσμο». (Ναι, σωστά καταλάβατε. Εννοεί και εμάς...).​
Να πω ότι (εκτός του ότι ακόμα προσπαθώ να μασήσω την «Περιήγηση της τήξης») δεν ξέρω άλλες λεπτομέρειες για το βιβλίο (rehash λέει κάποιος γι' αυτό), απλώς παρακολούθησα τη συνέντευξη εδώ χωρίς να γίνω σοφότερος. Πόσο πιθανό είναι να γίνουμε τριτοκοσμική χώρα; Πόσο απίθανο;


----------



## Earion (Oct 25, 2011)

_Περιοδεία στα Κατεχόμ Τηκόμενα._


----------



## SBE (Oct 25, 2011)

A, τήξη εννοεί Meltdown, λεώ κι εγώ...


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 26, 2011)

Το βιβλίο είναι όντως συναρπαστικό. Σύντομα κοντά σας. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα με τον αμερικανικό υπότιτλο. (Βέβαια το κομμάτι για την Ελλάδα είναι πάνω-κάτω το άρθρο για το Βατοπαίδι, άρα ναι, rehash).

Τώρα περί meltdown: στο συνάφι μας είναι συνώνυμο της κατάρρευσης.


----------

